# Sheraton Vistanna Resort or Summer Bay Resort in Orlando?



## 6scoops (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a last minute choice to make and have never stayed at either resort.  Is one better than the other or are they equal?  I have a 2 bed on hold at Summer Bay and a one Bedroom on hold at Vistanna.  We will be heading to Disney and Sea World.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Location & amenity wise Vistana has the edge. But a 2 bedroom vs 1 bedroom with a family may trump those.  You'd be happy at either I'm sure but we'd opt for the 2 bedroom.


----------



## 6scoops (Jun 20, 2012)

I will have only my self and DS11 and DD10!  We can make do in a one bedroom.  Is one closer to parks that the other?


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 20, 2012)

6scoops said:


> I will have only my self and DS11 and DD10!  We can make do in a one bedroom.  Is one closer to parks that the other?



Yes, Vistana is closer. If you are OK with the 1 bedroom then I'd choose Vistana for a better overall resort.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 20, 2012)

All units at SVR have just been completely renovated.


----------



## 6scoops (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for responses everyone, now I may be releasing Vistana for Hilton seaworld 2 bedroom.  I am so playing the last minute RCI trade game.  So many different things keep popping up! 

The 2 bed is only 2 tpu more than the 1 bed vistana (standard), I think this is farther from Disney but very close to sea world / discovery cove which I have a passmember $69.00 ressie for this Sunday!!   Anyone stayed here?  Looks pretty nice!!


----------



## elaine (Jun 20, 2012)

I have stayed at all 3 resorts---HGVC Seaworld hands down! take it, esp. for a 2 BR. We just stayed there this Easter---fabulous resort--also, you have to sign up early, but they have FREE skip the lines passes at the front desk for Seaworld. It's a quick ride to Disney.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh, YES, Hilton SeaWorld.  I would take it over almost anything else.


----------



## 6scoops (Jun 20, 2012)

*Thanks*

Elaine,  

All three good for you!  I see all these great resorts and get so curios about them!  I was thinking the hilton Seaworld is the one to get,  i have it on hold and plan to book it tomorrow!  I doubt anything better than this will come up!  How do you get the passes to skip the line?  We have annual passes so I plan on spending quite bit of time at sea world. I already booked a behind the scenes otter tour.  Kids will love it I'm sure!    


Cindy,  this looks like it was recently refurbished as well.  Oddly enough the last minutes for vistana, orange lake and Hilton are a bit higher tpu than the dvc's. I've seen and heard of this week?    Crazy

Coop


----------



## elaine (Jun 20, 2012)

when you check in, ask about them. Some said you can request the night prior, others said you have to be there early in the AM that day. We did not go to SW, so we didn't get any. I only saw the blurb in the HGVC activities sheet the day we were leaving. They have limited amounts of them. Good luck. It's a beautiful resort.


----------



## 6scoops (Jun 24, 2012)

*So far this place is really nice !!*

I am here at HGVC Sea World,  haven't gotten my room yet but this place rocks!!!   Even with tropical storm Debbie pouring down on us,  kids are in the pool with huge blow up shamu whale toy. My dd 10 is excited that there are no life guards around to tell you , you can't bring  inflatables in the pool!!!  (like at all dvc's).


----------

